# Candle wax?



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Is candle wax the same as the wax you put on a jig to stop glue sticking to it?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Is candle wax the same as the wax you put on a jig to stop glue sticking to it?


It can be, but I find that the coverage can be iffy. Miss one spot and there is the glue. A floor polish type wax would be a much better choice. It provides better coverage and semi-long term protection.

I wax things twice to ensure complete coverage.

My opinion, Angie, others may have some alternative methods.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Is candle wax the same as the wax you put on a jig to stop glue sticking to it?


Not sure if it is the same, but will work,harder to apply than paste wax.
there are a lot of waxes,candle wax is hard like paraffin wax.
I have used melted hot paraffin wax on cutting boards and it will follow the end grain all the way through and come out the other side.

Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Bill and Herb.

I have a lot of candles, and I mean a lot. I've just built two cauls (the ones that @derek willis built *here*) and was thinking of putting a layer of wax on the bottoms and slightly up (or down) from the gluing edge then heat it to let it soak in, then add some more and repeat till they're coated. That way they should be ok, but wasn't sure if, like silicone, it might affect the ability for finishes to adhere to the final wood panels. What do you think?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Is candle wax the same as the wax you put on a jig to stop glue sticking to it?


stick w/ your furniture paste wax and avoid possible contamination of your project...
not all candles are created equal...
you also have to contend w/ dyes in the wax...

candle making colorants come in a vegetable based block so there is no paraffin in these color blocks.

Candle Wax | Candlewic
Candle Dye, Colors & Pigments | Candlewic

*PARAFFIN CANDLES*
Paraffin development began in 1830, but manufactured paraffin was not introduced until 1850. It provided an alternative to tallow which gave off an unpleasant odor when burned. In 1854 paraffin and stearin (the solid form of fat) were combined to create stronger candles, very similar to those we use today.

*BEESWAX CANDLES*
Candles have a wide variety of ingredients, but there are only a few main ingredients that are used throughout most of the world. We will talk about the main types, and the advantages and differences of each.
Most honey and bees wax is collected from July to September. It can come from the pollination of canola, sweet clover or sunflowers. Generally these plants result in a lighter scent and lighter colored beeswax.
There are two types, solid beeswax and honeycomb wax. The solid bees wax candle is created by pouring liquid wax into a candle mold. The result is a smooth, dense candle which burns for an extremely long time. Honeycomb beeswax candles are created by rolling honeycomb textured sheets. The honeycomb candle is less dense and burns faster.
Beeswax candles produce a bright flame, do not drip, do not smoke or sputter, and produce a fragrant honey odor while being burned.

*CRYSTAL WAX CANDLES*
These are also called wax tarts or wax potpourri. They are made with an all-natural candle wax that holds twice as much fragrance as paraffin wax candles, making them suitable for highly scented candles. They are used with a potpourri warmer (without any water). The fragrance emerges when the candle starts to melt.

*GEL CANDLES*
Gel candles have a new and unique look. They give off a beautiful illumination and a wonderful aroma. And they burn three times as long as wax candles.
But be careful. Gel candles produce a higher burning flame and they burn much hotter. Too much heat can shatter a glass candleholder or container which can ignite nearby combustibles, resulting in a room fire. To be safe, never burn a gel candle more than four hours.

*SOY CANDLES*
Soy wax candles are made from soy beans. They are non-toxic, non-carcinogenic and bio-degradable. They burn up to 40% longer than paraffin candles and burn evenly which means there is no tunneling effect. However, it is not recommended to burn more than four hours at a time. Soy candles are very sensitive to temperature and light. They should be stored away from sunlight, fluorescent lighting and other sources of heat.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Thanks Bill and Herb.
> 
> I have a lot of candles, and I mean a lot. I've just built two cauls (the ones that @derek willis built *here*) and was thinking of putting a layer of wax on the bottoms and slightly up (or down) from the gluing edge then heat it to let it soak in, then add some more and repeat till they're coated. That way they should be ok, but wasn't sure if, like silicone, it might affect the ability for finishes to adhere to the final wood panels. What do you think?


if you wax one edge of a caul.. wax all of it to help w/ the stabilization... one edge waxed will cause unequal MC exchange...
back to paste wax again...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Which wax is best for coating wood screws to ease driving? I read an article in a wood working magazine that recommended paraffin rather than candle wax.....didn't say why.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

paraffin, furniture or bees wax...
candle wax is risky business...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Which wax is best for coating wood screws to ease driving? I read an article in a wood working magazine that recommended paraffin rather than candle wax.....didn't say why.


You can, also, use bar soap. However, depending on the make-up it might give similar results as the candle wax.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@schnewj....
ummmmmmmmmmmmm Bill.. soap is a crap shoot...
soap puts your finish in jeopardy because of all the ''stuff'' added into soap... 
once it gets into the grain it's all over but the ''what now''...
stick w/ bees wax.. at least any squeeze out or excess is easy to clean up/remove...

wax clean up:...

scrape off the bulk...
wash the film w/ thinner/turps/MS....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I always have a candle stub in my tool pouch. I consider it mandatory when driving long ACQ screws or Hot Dipped Galvanized fasteners. 
Since the Chinese took over the fastener business, the steel they use has become unreliable (I say 'become' but in reality it started at least 30 years ago with the nails...you looked at them sideways and they flopped over).
The HD fasteners have a nasty habit of snapping if you apply too much torque; the wax solves that.
We used to joke about the Chairman and his backyard foundries.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ' but in reality it started at least 30 years ago with the nails...you looked at them sideways and they flopped over.
> The HD fasteners have a nasty habit of snapping if you apply too much torque; the wax solves that.


during the framing days we use to have competitions to see how many accordion folds you could get in one hit...
Jim Walter nails got that game started...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> @schnewj....
> ummmmmmmmmmmmm Bill.. soap is a crap shoot...
> soap puts your finish in jeopardy because of all the ''stuff'' added into soap...
> once it gets into the grain it's all over but the ''what now''...
> ...


I would never use it on something that would have any type of good finish on it. But it is great for rough work with things like lag screws where you don't care about a finish. Sometimes it just saves you from having to pre-drill on a quick attachment.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I would never use it on something that would have any type of good finish on it. But it is great for rough work with things like lag screws where you don't care about a finish. Sometimes it just saves you from having to pre-drill on a quick attachment.


that pretty much covers both sides of the coin...
thanks...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angie, I wrap mine with wax paper and push pins. No mess, no fuss and easy to change.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> stick w/ your furniture paste wax and avoid possible contamination of your project...
> not all candles are created equal...
> you also have to contend w/ dyes in the wax...
> 
> ...


Thanks Stick, stickipedia strikes again >


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. interesting conversation, I'd always heard of using a candle to wax screws but that must be one of those old methods due to the changes to ingredients, back in history when all candles were paraffin wax candles.

Mike, liking the idea of pinning the wax paper. Does make sense.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Just remembered another one......toilet ring wax....new of course. I read a tip where the toilet wax was melted and put into old solid type deodorant containers....the ones that raise the deodorant when you turn the dial on the bottom. Yay or Nay.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> Just remembered another one......*toilet ring wax.*...new of course. I read a tip where the toilet wax was melted and put into old solid type deodorant containers....the ones that raise the deodorant when you turn the dial on the bottom. Yay or Nay.


Thats what I use. :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I had always heard that toilet ring seals were beeswax(?).
Why anyone would want to wax their armpits is a mystery to me... j


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I had always heard that toilet ring seals were beeswax(?).
> Why anyone would want to wax their armpits is a mystery to me... j


better gas/order seal..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re your list, Stick;
you forgot earwax...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Re your list, Stick;
> you forgot earwax...


that has other purposes....
fly rod sectionals is at the top of the list...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> that has other purposes....
> fly rod sectionals is at the top of the list...


You mean earwax works better then the oil on your nose?:surprise:

"...never stick anything in your ear smaller then your elbow..."


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I should have explained. I'm sure you've all seen the product that you wrap around your upper arm that is magnetized to hold nails and screws. It keeps the nails and screws within easy reach especially when working on a ladder. Now, this product does not work with non-magnetic nails and screws......so some wax in the armpit or armpits , if you're ambidexterous, will hold these non-magnetic nails and screws for you. Toilet bowl wax has proven to have the best holding power. If you think I'm kidding I took a course in creative problem solving and took 2nd place in the creative problem solving contest. I would have won top honors were it not for the fact that the judges where a bunch of city dwellers who had never hammered a nail or used a screw driver.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> You mean earwax works better then the oil on your nose?:surprise:
> 
> "...never stick anything in your ear smaller then your elbow..."


tied for 1st....
but it's longer lasting than the oil....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And all this time I've just been throwing out the old used toilet wax seals...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I know the Stock Market is down but buy new toilet rings.....the old ones can be a little gritty and irritate your armpits. Get the extra thick ones and just shave a little off the bottom. That way you will have enough for the toilet too. I shouldn't be revealing this but I have been in touch with a couple of screw manufacturers and they like my idea and will be providing coupons for wax toilet rings and solid stick deodorants. They had been wondering how to solve this problem as their screws are primarily exterior and non-metallic. I may be on Shark Tank this fall.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> And all this time I've just been throwing out the old used toilet wax seals...


just scrape off the nasty and stuff them into your deodorant holder...
after all petrolatum is used in cosmetics, personal care products and body lotions...
Avoid petrolatum in personal care products | Toxics | What you can do | David Suzuki Foundation

Wax rings are made from a combination of petrolatum and proprietary ingredients that vary among manufacturers. The wax rings made by Hercules Chemical in New Jersey are typical of the way that the manufacturing process works. The petrolatum is shipped into the factory and stored in liquid form at 170 degrees Fahrenheit until it is needed. The petrolatum is then mixed with other chemicals that keep it solidified at room temperature and then poured into aluminum molds coated with a soap compound.
l


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Oatey is the preferred brand for the deodorant container trick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Oatey is the preferred brand for the deodorant container trick.


trick???....
Leave it in the bathroom...
at least you aren't refilling toothpaste tubes or shampoo bottles...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I meant to say tip instead of trick. Empty toothpaste tubes are great for grouting and caulking....tips can be screwed on the tube in place of the original cap. Shampoo bottles good for storing and applying glue. The flip up caps allow for a thin glue bead.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

shampoo bottles are great for grout sealer...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just don't make the mistake of using their PVC glue...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just don't make the mistake of using their PVC glue...


kinda rough getting it off the grout was it....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't help it if you're in another Time Zone!
No, under your arm to hold the nails. Try and follow the thread here, Stick...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I can't help it if you're in another Time Zone!
> No, under your arm to hold the nails. Try and follow the thread here, Stick...


twernt me...
all those sharp points would be too much of an irritant....
besides after the wax is applied band-aides won't stick...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> Which wax is best for coating wood screws to ease driving? I read an article in a wood working magazine that recommended paraffin rather than candle wax.....didn't say why.


You may laugh but I have spit on screws and nails to make them go in eaisier.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> twernt me...
> all those sharp points would be too much of an irritant....
> besides after the wax is applied band-aides won't stick...


Don't use cheap screws...they have burrs. I'm sure you've seen guys holding screws or nails in their mouth....probably done it yourself. If you use new wax then you won't need band-aides....the wax will protect any nicks...and besides this tip is not for amateurs.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

You really made me laugh. :grin:


----------

